# Anyone with ulcerative colitis



## Yoda1975 (18 Jul 2017)

Hi all,
I'm new to this forum I'm returning to cycling I did a 25 mile ride on Sunday come Monday my UC played up and and I was completely exhausted.

Can anyone offer any advice as I don't want to go through that again thanks


----------



## MikeG (18 Jul 2017)

My mother suffers. I sympathise, particularly if you have a really restricted diet as a result. All I can say is do as you're told by the specialists, it can be managed, and although the odd flare-up is likely, you can apparently feel pretty normal for long periods of time. I'd need some sort of evidence that a bit of exercise and a flare up were somehow linked. That seems most unlikely, but I'm an architect, not a doctor, so don't listen to me.


----------



## Yoda1975 (18 Jul 2017)

Ok was looking for advice from those who suffer with it and how they cope not being rude


----------



## wheeliebin (27 Jul 2017)

I've had UC for 25+ years, for much of that time I was only just about coping with life, just about able to drag myself into work, continuously tired, losing weight and anaemic. Most drug treatments either didn't work, or the side effects were so severe I ended up in hospital (twice). Over the last few years I've got to a point where the UC is in remission, I'm off most of the drugs and I'm able to lead a basically normal life. For me the answer seems to be a combination of diet, exercise (including cycling) and avoiding too much alcohol (although I still enjoy a drink, just less often). I'm convinced that a significant part of my improvement is due to the gut bacteria thing, I'll bore you with some details if you are interested.

One problem with UC is that everybody's experience seems to vary, so what works for one person might be a disaster for someone else.


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Jul 2017)

I've had it since my early 20's and had a bad do in 03.
I take the usual Asacol every day and I also have B12 injections as I don't absorb B12 naturally.
If you haven't been checked for B12 I'd go see the GP and get a check.

As for UC and cycling I know my limits
I get tired after a couple of hrs , no exercise or diet will change that.
I'm 51 and pretty fit but the UC seems to win.
B12 made a hell of a difference.
I was well under 200 on the scale when it should be around 4-600 in a normal adult who's absorbing it via diet.

I have mostly good days but I do take note of how I'm feeling..

I'm quite lucky in that I function well and have been signed off , so no more hospital check ups since 2012.
Keep on at the Dr if your really below par as it maybe a sign of something else.

Good luck and keep cycling ..it does help


----------



## Buck (28 Jul 2017)

Not UC but I do have Crohn's - similar in some respects to UC

Broadly managed with medication. 

My experience is similar to @wheeliebin and @meta lon - know your limits and listen to your body. 

Sometimes I'm off the bike for a while and others I'm fine - last weekend I did 107 miles !

As an aside, Inflammatory Bowel Disease by Professor John Hunter is a good book to help with understanding how IBD can be better managed and controlled.


----------



## CharlesF (29 Jul 2017)

I had UC from 1985 until 2012, when I had a Proctocolectomy. My experience is that it's very individual as there is no "one size fits all". Things have been much worse since the op and I can call off a ride at the last minute (like now) as the loo visits are too unpredictable and numerous.

If I will definitely do a long, for me, ride I don't eat after midday on the previous day. I will have a gel before setting off and a couple on the way. I can't stop for coffee and cake unless I'm sure of loo locations further on. A miserable life.


----------



## ufkacbln (29 Jul 2017)

Do you belong to Chorhns and Colitis UK

Lots of good information, locally support groups and depending on the area activities as well


----------

